# Enerdel Module Flex Ribbon Cable Connector?



## LAmber (Apr 19, 2014)

Hey all,

I have 4 MP310-049 Enerdel modules and am developing a BMS based on Linear's Multi-cell battery stack monitoring ICs.

I'm using the ribbon cable with voltage and temperature taps, but I can't find the type of connector it is in order to break it out to a PCB. Anyone know?

Thanks!


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

LAmber said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I have 4 MP310-049 Enerdel modules and am developing a BMS based on Linear's Multi-cell battery stack monitoring ICs.
> 
> I'm using the ribbon cable with voltage and temperature taps, but I can't find the type of connector it is in order to break it out to a PCB. Anyone know?


If I give you the numbers, will you send me a card to test? 
98646*-G61-42 by FCI. Or Molex 741640042.

{edit} *see post 5


----------



## LAmber (Apr 19, 2014)

Thanks! Although I can't find the FCI part, and the Molex one has a 12 week lead time ...

I can also just use a double row header but I'd like something that locks into place.

What do you mean "a card to test"?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

LAmber said:


> Thanks! Although I can't find the FCI part, and the Molex one has a 12 week lead time ...
> 
> I can also just use a double row header but I'd like something that locks into place.
> 
> What do you mean "a card to test"?


No worry. I gave you the numbers I had freely. But I would like a modular BMS solution which plugs into that 42 pin header for the modules I use. Keep me in mind if you're making such a thing


----------



## TooQik (May 4, 2013)

major said:


> 98646-G61-42 by FCI


I think this is a typo and the correct part number should be 98*464*-G61-42.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

TooQik said:


> I think this is a typo and the correct part number should be 98*464*-G61-42.


Too is probably correct. I'm still having trouble getting used to my smart phone and posting from that little thing  At least that's my excuse. I was surprised I was able to find the numbers on it.


----------



## metricmind (Jun 19, 2009)

Hi all,

Does anyone knows the pinout of that ribbon connector on EnerDel
pack connecting cells and thermistors to RLEC module? 

Anyone who took a pack apart for any reason, can easy see
which trace (e.g. pin of the FCI connector) goes where.

Voltages are actually trivial to measure, but the temp sensors are not.

Anyway, any sure info on the pinout is greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## CKidder (Dec 12, 2009)

Anyone ever manage to find a damned source for these connectors? I can confirm 100% that the Molex part number fits like a glove. I got a sample and it's great. It is exactly what is on the Enerdel RLEC boards. But, NO ONE has stock of that thing and it's expensive and only available if you order 864 at once. The FCI part is a lot cheaper but it says it is 2mm pitch. Es no bueno Senor! The pitch is 0.1" / 2.54mm not 2mm. I can't see the FCI part working at all.

I got sick to death of the EnerDel RLEC boards dying on me so I built my own around the LTC6802 and it works fine. But, so far I've had to use male right angle header pins. I bought 2x10 right angle headers. That works and two give me a 40 pin connector I can shove the ribbon onto. But, it's tough to make it clear my circuit board properly and I'd really rather have the proper connector. Well, I have the proper connector but only one of them. I'm half tempted to gather up bad RLEC boards and put them into my reflow oven until they're hotter than fire and then pull the connector off.


----------



## rbzig (Oct 15, 2015)

I bought a used pack out of a think car. Each module has its own Enerdel BMS that I have scraped and replaced with an Orion system. CKidder you are welcome to the scrap parts if it will help and at the least, they have the connector you are looking for. Shipping will be from Seattle


----------



## TooQik (May 4, 2013)

I'm a bit late on the reply, but I think these should work:

http://au.mouser.com/ProductDetail/...GAEpiMZZMs%2bGHln7q6pmwC2vWWwY4RYUjISucfpkEo=


----------



## CKidder (Dec 12, 2009)

TooQik said:


> I'm a bit late on the reply, but I think these should work:
> 
> http://au.mouser.com/ProductDetail/...GAEpiMZZMs%2bGHln7q6pmwC2vWWwY4RYUjISucfpkEo=


Yeah, looks like it. As a bonus they only want a minimum 120 for that one and it's cheaper. It looks pretty much identical to me but it'd be good to have a sample before ordering that many. I really wish somebody stocked these things. I did find a source that would sell me 50 but the piece price was like $22 a piece so it'd be about the same cost to buy 120 of these. Connectors suck.


----------

